# Brocklebank and Boltons, if you ever worked for them, please read...



## MIKE_RIP (Jun 3, 2008)

Michael ("Mike") Muller - died 2nd June 2008

After completing pre-sea training abroad HMS Worcester Mike Muller joined 
T & J Brocklebank as a Navigating Officer. Following this he joined the Bolton Group and was involved in all aspects of ship management including shipbroking and marine insurance. Following appointment as a Director of Bolton Steam Shipping he was instrumental in forming Bolton Maritime Management a joint company with Carnival Cruise Lines to manage vessels of Boltons and Nosira Shipping Ltd. During this time he was involved with various GCBS Committees including joint Chairman of the M.N Disciplinary Board and Deputy Chairman of the M.N Training Board.

In 1981 Carnival bought out the Bolton interests and Muller was appointed Managing Director of all the U.K. interests of Carnival.

In 1987 it was decided to sell the Cargo Ship Companies as Carnivals interests in cruising had considerably increased. Muller was appointed as Managing Director – Europe for Carnival Cruise Lines at this time.

A past Chairman of the North of England P & I Association he became a Director of the Standard P&I Club. He is a past member of the General Council of Lloyd’s Register and was a Director of the Passenger Shipping Association.

Mike was a Freeman of the City of London and a Liveryman of the Worshipful Company of Shipwrights.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

As an ex Brocklebank Mariner I'm afraid to say I did not sail with " Mike " or know him .
However I would like to offer the condolences of all the members of the Company and the SN Site .
Mike seems to have had an important role in shipping over the years ; well done !!
Our sympathy is with the family at this difficult time .

Kindest Regards Derek


----------



## Lloyd Housley (Mar 30, 2008)

That came as quite a shock. I have only just recently started to use this site and to see a name from the past, whom I always remember as a young man, to have passed away is very sad.
I met him extensively when I was an engineer cadet with Boltons. He was a perfect gentleman and always treated our shenanigans with good humour. What a really good and fair guy he was.


----------



## Simon C (Feb 26, 2009)

*Mike Muller RIP*

Very sorry to hear of Mike's death
I joined Boltons in 1962 and Mike was the 'friendly' face of the office
He was always very good to the Apprentices
Another untimely recent death Captain John Parsloe (Cloud) 
Simon C


----------



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

Mike interviewed me for my apprentices position in July 1968. He used to show up at Southampton College to take us apprentices for lunch at the MN Hotel. A real Gent. Sad he is gone...are there such people around anymore? Seems the world is more drab without people like Mike, 'Daisy' Parsloe, Harry Wakinshaw etc...


----------

